# No Input Levels AT ALL!



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

:wave: Hi, I joined this forum quite awhile ago, but this is my first post. I purchased a BFD almost a year ago, but am first trying to set it up tonight! I connected it via RCA to 1/4 inch adapters. Then, STEP 1 of the BFD Guide is setting input levels. I cannot get ANY LED's to light up while playing U-571.
I am using a Hsu VTF-3 HO and MBM-12. I am splitting the output after the BFD. I tried Input/Output 1 _and_ 2. Neither worked. I am getting a weak signal to the subs. I basically had to turn both up to the max level, and set the sub level on my receiver, Denon 2807, to +12. Something is not right, here :huh:.

Is this a case of a faulty BFD, or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## MakeFlat (Mar 30, 2007)

gbondioli said:


> :wave: Hi, I joined this forum quite awhile ago, but this is my first post. I purchased a BFD almost a year ago, but am first trying to set it up tonight! I connected it via RCA to 1/4 inch adapters. Then, STEP 1 of the BFD Guide is setting input levels. I cannot get ANY LED's to light up while playing U-571.
> I am using a Hsu VTF-3 HO and MBM-12. I am splitting the output after the BFD. I tried Input/Output 1 _and_ 2. Neither worked. I am getting a weak signal to the subs. I basically had to turn both up to the max level, and set the sub level on my receiver, Denon 2807, to +12. Something is not right, here :huh:.
> 
> Is this a case of a faulty BFD, or am I doing something wrong?
> ...


Check that the operating level switch at the back is set at -10dBV.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is this a case of a faulty BFD, or am I doing something wrong?


When the BFD is set to BYPASS, is everyting OK?

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

> Check that the operating level switch at the back is set at -10dBV.


YES. Although, I have tried both ways...



> When the BFD is set to BYPASS, is everyting OK?


I think so. The main LED display shows two horizontal lines. [Engine L] and [Engine R] are lit. [In/Out] is flashing.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Start by setting all the filters to the *OF* mode. Then all the filter LEDs will be un-lit. Then disengage BYPASS so the IN/OUT LED is on solid. Does it pass the signal fine to the sub?

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

No signal passes to the sub. This BFD is like a black hole in the signal path!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

If it passes in BYPASS and not in normal mode with all the filters off, then you have a fault. 

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

The signal does not pass in any mode. Well, if I turn the gain up to the max on the subs and the receiver, I get a _little_ sound.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Ahh, OK, I thought from this response to my question that it was good in bypass.


> brucek says:
> ................When the BFD is set to BYPASS, is everything OK?
> 
> gbondioli says:
> ...................I think so.


So, tell me about the cables/adapters you're using to and from the BFD?

Also be sure of the Input and Output channel connectors - they're easy to get mixed up..

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

INPUT
Denon Subwoofer out>RCA splitter>RCA cable>RCA to 1/4" converter (Y adapter)>BFD Input 1
OUTPUT
BFD Output 1>1/4" to RCA & adapter>separate RCA cable to sub & MBM


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

brucek said:


> Also be sure of the Input and Output channel connectors - they're easy to get mixed up..


I tried reversing them. You know, just in case. I also tried using Input/Output 2, as well. I have also tried sending other signals besides the subs (center channel, front left). I cannot get a single LED to light up.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> RCA splitter>RCA cable>RCA to 1/4" converter (Y adapter)>BFD Input 1


Can you explain this further? Why the splitter? What's the Y-Adapter for? Is the 1/4" adapter a TS?

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

brucek said:


> Can you explain this further? Why the splitter? What's the Y-Adapter for? Is the 1/4" adapter a TS?
> 
> brucek


Why? Because I've been procrastinating this for almost a year (notice: I joined this forum Jan 2007). I have the house to myself for a couple days, and I got inspired to hook this up last night. I had to make do with whatever cables I could find in my stash. My RCA to 1/4" adapter is a Y adapter (stereo), so I wanted to make sure I fed both left and right channels. Basically, the sub signal is split AND recombined before reaching the BFD. I know the more links in the chain, the worse the signal quality, but there should still be some signal, right?

What's a TS?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey, I tried unhooking one of the two RCA inputs. Since my 1/4" plug into the BFD is stereo, I thought it would (somehow) be best to feed both R&L signals. Apparently the BFD rejects a stereo feed into a single input...? Because, when I send either the right _or_ left channel signal to the input, *IT WORKS!!!*

Thanks for all the help :T! Did I find a new way to screw things up, or have you heard this problem before?
Ummmm, you don't need to answer that :hide:.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Basically, the sub signal is split AND recombined before reaching the BFD


Sorry, I'm lost. Why are you splitting and then recombining a signal?

Why not try a single RCA cable to the input of the BFD to see if it works?. To convert from RCA to 1/4" phone at the BFD itself you need a simgle (RCA to 1/4" TS adapter). TS stands for Tip-Sleeve, as opposed to 1/4" TRS, which stands for Tip-Ring-Sleeve. A TRS won't work.

See the picture below: The bottom one is TS and the top is TRS. Is your adapter TS?








.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

brucek said:


> A TRS won't work.
> 
> See the picture below: The bottom one is TS and the top is TRS. Is your adapter TS?
> 
> ...


I have a TRS, and I was feeding what was essentially a stereo signal to it. Now that I unhooked one of the two channels, it works. I will get a more appropriate cable later. But at least I can pass Step 1, so to speak.

Now... what are the odds I have the right equipment to run REW?
Actually, it looks like I've got that covered!
Thanks again. I've got more work to do tonight!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I have a TRS, and I was feeding what was essentially a stereo signal to it. Now that I unhooked one of the two channels, it works.


Yes, that's exactly what would happen with a TRS plug that is split to two RCA's fed from the same signal. The tip and sleeve connect to a differencial ampifier that only pass a _difference_ signal and block a _common_ signal (that's why they call it common mode rejection). Your signal was being blocked.

By removing the ring signal it will work because there would now be a difference. You wouldn't obtain the proper level though since the auto servo level function isn't invoked because the ring and sleeve aren't shorted to indicate an unbalanced connection

So you really need to get one of these. It is a (RCA to 1/4" phone TS adapter).










Also be sure that when you get the adapter for REW to plug into the line-in and line-out of the soundcard you get a (*stereo* 1/8 " phono to RCA splitter).










brucek


----------

